# I have the unidentified network local only...



## cruz9 (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't access to the internet but the two small computers says I do have internet... I tried couple of things when I tryto tried to reset my IP adress I get "media disconnected" this is getting so frustrating... Thanks


----------



## gfizz (Nov 2, 2010)

make sure that your NIC is present in the device manager and enabled. you might want to try reinstalling the driver for it. 

sometimes a winsock reset will fix this as well or resetting tcp/ip
in command prompt type "netsh winsock reset catalog" or "netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt"
if that doesnt work, you may want to start looking into possible hardware problems


----------



## cruz9 (Nov 16, 2010)

I tried resetting both things and nothing happend. Is there anything else I can try doing? Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue?
Is this a laptop? If it is, does it have an On/Off switch on the side? Have you tried the Fn key to turn on wireless connection.


----------



## cruz9 (Nov 16, 2010)

Its a wired connection and the switch is on.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have any Firewall or Security Software install in your computer?

Have you done a Power Cycle of your Devices.

Please provide an *ipconfig /all* info of the problematic computer: 
Click on Start => run and type the word *cmd* on run or search box then press enter. From the black screen(command prompt), type the word *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## cruz9 (Nov 16, 2010)

Host name..gatewaycusto-PC node type..broadcast.
IP routing enable..no.
WINS proxy enabled..No
Wireless LAN adapter ..
Media state...media disconnected
Descrition...realtek rtl8187b 
Physical address..00-16-44-c1-a2-8d
Dhcp enabled...yes
Autoconfig enabled...yes

Ethernet adapter:
Description...realtek rtl8101 
Physical address.. 00-e0-b8-e7-81-b0
Dhcp enabled...yes
Autoconfig enabled...yes
Link local ipv6 address...fe80::d93e::740b::aafa::764%10
Auto config ipv4 address...169.254.7.100
Subnet mask...255.255.0.0
Default gateway..0.0.0.0
Tunnel adapter local...
Media state...media disconnected
Description.... Isatap.
Physical address...00-00-00-00-00-00-00-e0
Dhcp enabled...no
Autoconfig enabled...yes
Tunnel adapter local area 7
Media state...media disconnected
Description...teredo tunneling pseudo interface
Physical address...02-00-54-55-4e-01
Dhcp enabled..no
Autoconfig enabled...yes
Tunnel adapter local area 11
Media state...media disconnected
Tunnel adapter local area...
Media state..disconnected
Tunnel adapter local are 12
Media state...media disconnected

That's what I am getting on my command prompt.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a very common issue in Vista sadly speaking. Let's try something else, in this order, you may stop and there's no need to proceed if you're able to connect.

Let's try the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets again in this order:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Restart the computer after.

================
If unsuccessful, try all of these:
1) Disable IP Helper Service: Click on Start and type *services.msc* and press enter.
Scroll down to the IP Helper service, and Stop or Disable the service.

2.) Disable IPV6, here's a guide.

3) Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928233/en-us

================
Remove the network security, test your connection after then change the Network Security to WEP and test your wireless connection again.

Post your progress please.


----------



## cruz9 (Nov 16, 2010)

Didn't work... I don't know what to do now 
Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Just to verify - you did all the guides I have given you?

Next thing to do is assigning Static IP to your LAN connection. Make sure that you know the IP range of your network. You may do an ipconfig /all from another working computer and just change the IP Address. If that didn't work, I would start shopping for a network adapter.


----------



## gfizz (Nov 2, 2010)

what sort of setup are you using for your modem/router?


----------

